# Euer Karpfentackle



## Alpinestars (10. Mai 2010)

Moin liebe Karpfenfreunde
Hier könnt ihr mal hinschreiben Welche Rute, Rolle und Schnur ihr fischt wäre vielleicht auch mal ganz interessant für Neulinge da kann man ihnen vielleicht die Kaufentscheidung etwas abnehmen und man kann mal sehen wie weit der Markenfetischismus bei uns vorgedrungen ist ich fange mal an!

2x Greys Prodigy 12,6ft  3lbs
1x Greys Prodigy 12,6ft 3,5lbs
2x Schimano Power Aero XT 10000
1x Schimano Ultegra XSA 10000
3x Shimano Technium 0,30mm


----------



## Udo561 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackel*

Hi,
meine komplette Karpfenausrüstung  sieht noch so aus , also nicht anders als meine Spinnausrüstung auch :q
Aber egal , so kann man auch Fische fangen und in den letzten Wochen habe ich mit der Ausrüstung nicht schlecht gefangen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackel*

Das soll also der Prollo Thread werden, na gut mal sehen ob ich mit halten kann |kopfkrat

Fox Warrior Elite
Shimano Big Baitrunner lc
Fox Ranger Pod
Ehemanns Hot Spot 2 Man

Über meine Bissanzeiger möchte ich zur Zeit keine stellung nehmen |sagnix
Als Schnur nutze ich auch die Technium Tribial in 0,35mm


----------



## biggold (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackel*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Moin liebe Karpfenfreunde
> Hier könnt ihr mal hinschreiben Welche Rute, Rolle und Schnur ihr fischt wäre vielleicht auch mal ganz interessant für Neulinge da kann man ihnen vielleicht die Kaufentscheidung etwas abnehmen und man kann mal sehen wie weit der Markenfetischismus bei uns vorgedrungen ist ich fange mal an!
> 
> 2x Greys Prodigy 12,6ft  3lbs
> ...



reihe ich mich mal ein. auch bei mir ist leichter markenfetisch erkennbar. aber für greys-ruten reicht es dann doch nicht. alle achtung! muss noch genau 5 jahre arbeiten, vielleicht ja dann von der rente.

   3x dream tackle meshpower carp 12ft 2,75lbs
  3x  shimano super baitrunner  aero  10000 xtea
  3x cormoran  corastrong zoom7 
  3x 140g fox inlineblei
  [FONT=&quot]3x [/FONT][FONT=&quot]fox[/FONT][FONT=&quot] karpfen haken teflon arma point SSBP gr. 3[/FONT]


----------



## biggold (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

hey udo,

ich bevorzuge auch kork, passt einfach besser in die schilfkante.

mal was anderes:
du hast mich nebenan zitiert. hast du mir etwa etwas krumm genommen? bitte entschuldige, dein alter hab ich einfach von deiner begleiterin auf der decke abgeleitet. aber naja, wirst mir schon nicht alt zu sehr böse sein. kennen uns ja kaum und fehler machen wir alle ja mal. nächstes denke ich daran weiter zu blättern um dann den ganzen beitrag zu lesen.


----------



## Sveni90 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hm sowas hatten wir hier glaube schon einmal.
Aber naja S******vergleich :m

2x Shimano Tribal XTR 12" 3lbs
2x Shimano Big Baitrunner LC (40er Shimano Technium)

2x Shimano Tribal AR 12" 2,75lbs
2x Shimano Baitrunner AERO GTE-B 6000 (30er technium)

Cygnet Grand Snyper Pod
JRC Roamer Dome+ Winterskin
Carpsounder Super EX
Shimano Beastmaster 42" Kescher
JRC Liege+Stuhl

u.s.w.


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ach du s****** ich glaub ich bin total abgegangen:q:q

3x Harrison Trebuchet 13ft
3x Shimano Aero Technium XSB 10000

3x Century FS 13ft 3,5lb
3x Shimano Ultegra XSB 14000 und 3x Power Aero XT 10000

Solar WWP
Ugo Pod Edelstahl
Delkim TXI plus Set
Solar V10i Set
Trakker Armo Dome
Prologic Spider Dome 2 Man
Nash Wide Boy Liege 
Futterboot

Und endliches Kleintackle was sich so in den Jahren immer häuft#6.

Wenn man sich einmal richtig mit dem Karpfenvirus infiziert gibts kein Ende|uhoh:#d:l

Und das alles für 2 mal im Jahr fischen, man ich such mir ne Suchthilfe


----------



## Taskin (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Dann darf ich doch auch mal :vik:

2x Greys Torsion
2x Greys Platinum
1x Greys spod
2x Shimano Aero Technium XTB
1x Fox Stratos FS12000 MAG
1x Anaconda High Tower
1x Delkim Txi komplett set

desweiteren
Chub Cyfish MKII 2 Mann
Anaconda Barrowbag
Foxbox gefüllt
MAD Trolley
Reuben Heaton Waage
Ultimate Kescher,Abhakmatte und Wiegesack
Anaconda Karpfenstuhl
Chub Liege
Chub Futterale

ööööhm jaaa... weis nicht was das bringen soll, aber jetzt wisst ihr was ich habe



Tado schrieb:


> Und das alles für 2 mal im Jahr fischen, man ich such mir ne Suchthilfe


 
sag mal gehts nur mir so, oder macht das Tackel kaufen an sich manchmal schon mehr spaß wie das angeln


----------



## Baitcaster (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

2 x Daiwa Mission, 3,6m, 3 lbs.
1 x Quantum Radical Distance,3,6m, 3 lbs.
1 x Yad New Port, 3,6m, 3 lbs.

3 x Daiwa Tournament Linear-S 5500BR
1 x Shimani Aero Baitrunner 8000
den Rest auf zuführen ist zu aufwendig


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ruten: 3 x FOX Euro Warrior 12", 2,75 lbs
Rollen: 3 x DAIWA Emcast Advanced 6000-AB
Schnur: Quantum Quattron PT Salsa 0,35, 10,5 kg
Bissanzeiger: 3 x Delkim TX-i (Blau, Gelb, Purpur) + Delkim RX Plus Pro 6 Receiver
Optische Bissanzeige: 3 x Delkim NiteLite Pro Hanger in Bissanzeigerfarben
Rutenablage: FOX Stalker Rod Pod + 36" FOX Storm Poles, Solar Taper-Loc Screwless Banksticks + BAT-Tackle Clubman SSS1 Buzzerbars 30-50cm
Bivvy: Trakker Specimen Brolly System
Liege: JRC Defender Bedchair
Schlafsack: Nash Frostbite Sub Zero
Luggage: Chub Snooper Bag, Trend 12" Holdall, Standart Reisetasche

Bilder Siehe Album


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,
ich denke jetzt sind wir hier im Thread schon bei einigen tausend Euro :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Karpfenangler halt^^


----------



## Robster (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hallo zusammen,

hier meine Liste:

2 x Anaconda Avalanche 12ft. 3,0lbs
2 x Pelzer Exciter MK2 12ft. 2,5lbs
2 x Pelzer Exciter MK2 13ft. 3,0lbs
2 x Shimano BBLC
2 x Shimano US BR4500 B
2 x Shimano Aero GTE 6000 C
3 x B.Richie Falcons + Funk Sounderbox
Shimano Technium 0,35
Shimano Technium 0,30
Berkley Big Game 0,38
Div. Pods

Gruß Robert


----------



## Fassl (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

hallo


hier mein tackle:

2x Shimano Lc
2x Prologic SMG 12´ 3,25lbs
1x Ersatz Prologic SMG 12´ 3lbs
2x 0.28 Berkley Big Game hi test (Schnur)
2x 0,45 Sufix (Schnur)
1x Fox Ranger Pod
1x Carpsounder Roc 3er Funkset
1x 3er Set Fox MK2 Swinger
1x Canon 450D (digi spiegelreflex cam)
1x Futterboot vopi nr 2


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Taskin führt die Toplist bisher an :g


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Interessiert doch nicht . Hauptsache man fängt seine Fische, was man ausgeben will ist jedermanns Sache, ist ja auch nicht alles das billigste soweit.


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Dachte hier gehts drum wer den größeren hat, na dann hab ichs falsch verstanden |kopfkrat
Fassl liegt aber auch gut im rennen zusammen mit dem Vopiboot


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Dachte hier gehts drum wer den größeren hat, na dann hab ichs falsch verstanden |kopfkrat



Hi,
ich reihe mich dann mal freiwillig als Schlußlicht ein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## teddy88 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

also dann fang ich doch auch ma an

3x Spro "strategy" The Bird 
3x Spro LCS 860
1x Fox Warrior XT
3x 400 Meter Adrenaline (korda)

Cygnet Grand Sniper
B. Richi Falcon´s ( Blue Set)
Masterbaits Brolly
Ultimate Liege
Ehmanns Hot Spot 4 Seasons
Anaconda Luggage ( inkl. meinem Pool |supergri)
Joa und des ganze Kleinzeugs...

Scheißteuer der ganze Kram....aber es macht total viel SPASS.

Und ja Tackle-Kaufen macht echt sehr viel spaß, nur der Blick in den Geldbeutel danach tut weh^^


----------



## rued92 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Mahlzeit 

3x Chub Outcast 2,75 Lbs
3x Okuma Powerliner 
3x Fox Microm EOS
3x Fox Corelite Hanger
Shimano Technium in 0,30
Quantum Salsa in 0,35
Fox Euro Banksticks
Starbaits Barooder Bivvy
Anaconda Carp Catcher II + Abhakmatte
Anaconda Carpchair 
Starbaits Session Badchair

...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hosenschlitz auf ... ein bissl suchen und rumfingern ... ahja, da isser ja |supergri

1 x MAD D-Fender 12ft 3lbs
2 x Anaconda Razor 1 13ft 3lbs
1 x Shakespear Ugly Feeder 13ft 120gr
1 x Pelzer Spod Rod 12ft 5lbs

3 x Okuma Powerliner 860
1 x Okuma Powerliner 865
1 x Okuma Cassien 65

1 x MAD D-Fender 0.35
2 x Anaconda Peacemaker 0.32
1 x Suffix Synergy 0.25
1 x Sänger Speciflex 0.20

Anaconda CarpChair I (der große), WiWa-Fishing 1-Mann-MP3, Anaconda Float Matte, Kescher von Balzer (Metallica) und Perca, Funke von Askari (Askon XTreme Kit), Grand Snyper, Liege "made in GDR" plus Penntüte "made in GDR" :m


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich reihe mich dann mal freiwillig als Schlußlicht ein
> Gruß Udo



ich hab das gefühl wir müssten uns um diesen platz streiten. 

oder ist noch platz auf deinem podest? bin auch eher ein hagerer opi. :m


----------



## Taskin (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Taskin führt die Toplist bisher an :g


 
:vik:yeaaaah ich hab den grö.... äähm das teu.... äääähm nee....
sag mal, warum fang ich dann nicht die größten fische|kopfkrat
deswegen hab ich mir doch alles zugelegt...


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Also natürlich werden hier einige aus der reihe tanzen mit Ihrem ***angenannten Tackle*** wo es schwer sein wird zu glauben ob Sie wirklich das Tackle besitzen. Oder nur hier ein **WOW** hören wollen ***wie geil was für ein Tackle du hast***. Ich habe 6 Jahre gespart um mir alles zu leisten. Natürlich habe ich auch mit der Zeit etwas übertrieben weil ich die hälfte net brauche. Und mit 17jahren dieses Tackle zu haben finde ich unglaubwürdig


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ach ja, wen kümmerts. Mich interessiert nicht was die anderen für Tackle haben. Solang die ihre Fische fangen, was ich ihnen auch gönne ist mir das latte. Fest steht allerdings, dass jeder Karpfenangler der was auf sich hält, auch vernünftiges Tackle hat. Ich will nicht sagen, das teuerste vom Teuersten, aber immerhin gleiche Ruten, Rollen etc.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Tado schrieb:


> Also natürlich werden hier einige aus der reihe tanzen mit Ihrem ***angenannten Tackle*** wo es schwer sein wird zu glauben ob Sie wirklich das Tackle besitzen. Oder nur hier ein **WOW** hören wollen ***wie geil was für ein Tackle du hast***. Ich habe 6 Jahre gespart um mir alles zu leisten. Natürlich habe ich auch mit der Zeit etwas übertrieben weil ich die hälfte net brauche. Und mit 17jahren dieses Tackle zu haben finde ich unglaubwürdig



Die Frage ist auch, welchen Kurs man dann fürs gerät bezahlt hat.

Ich habe für keines der von mir aufgelisteten Gerätschaften den regulären marktüblichen Preis bezahlt (obwohl alles Neuware mit Rechnung und Garantie ist), da ich ein recht geduldiger eBay-Jäger bin.

Ich habe beispielsweise für keine meiner o.g. Rollen jeweils mehr als 40 Euro bezahlt - die Cassien lag sogar nur knapp über 20 Euro. Das Zelt wechselte für knapp 70 Euro den Besitzer und selbst der Pod war deutlich günstiger, als gemeinhin veranschlagt, da direkt bei Cygnet in UK geordert.


----------



## aic-tom (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Bei mir siehts im Futteral folgendermaßen aus:

2 x Sportex Competition Carp 2,5 lbs 12ft (handgebaut)
2 x Shimano Big Baitrunner LC
2 x Waller Kalle Dream Fish Boilie, fürs Extreme  6,0lbs 12ft
2 x Fox Stratos 6000
3er Fox Sky Pod
Fox Eos R + Receiver
Fox MK2 Swinger
+ einiges was man sonst noch so braucht!


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Ach ja, wen kümmerts. Mich interessiert nicht was die anderen für Tackle haben. Solang die ihre Fische fangen, was ich ihnen auch gönne ist mir das latte. Fest steht allerdings, dass jeder Karpfenangler der was auf sich hält, auch vernünftiges Tackle hat. Ich will nicht sagen, das teuerste vom Teuersten, aber immerhin gleiche Ruten, Rollen etc.




Also ich werde deinen Beitrag net beantworten sonst kriegen wir uns noch in die Wolle#q

Ich denke deine Erfahrungen reichen net aus um sowas zu beurteilen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Na wenne meinst, ich reg mich nicht über anderer Leuts Tacke auf. Ich reg mich allgemein nicht über andere Leute auf. Ist mein Hobby, aufregen kann ich mich gerne im Alltag. 
Denk du mal , ich mach das auch nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Tado schrieb:


> Also natürlich werden hier einige aus der reihe tanzen mit Ihrem ***angenannten Tackle*** wo es schwer sein wird zu glauben ob Sie wirklich das Tackle besitzen. Oder nur hier ein **WOW** hören wollen ***wie geil was für ein Tackle du hast***. Ich habe 6 Jahre gespart um mir alles zu leisten. Natürlich habe ich auch mit der Zeit etwas übertrieben weil ich die hälfte net brauche. Und mit 17jahren dieses Tackle zu haben finde ich unglaubwürdig



Du hast ja auch leicht reden, du hast mit die dicksten Eier 

Von heut auf morgen geht das natürlich nicht, ich Kompletiere mal:

1x Rod Hutchison imx 2,5lb
1x Okuma power line
1x Fox Stratos fs 10000
Mad cargo Trolly
Anaconda Delux Liege
Anacond Carp gear Bag 2

Wir könnten ja noch das gesammte Endtackle auflisten


----------



## Carras (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Der Thread bietet natürlich explosives!!!

Solche Threads, haben meiner Meinung nach nur dann Sinn, wenn ein User nach einem bestimmten Gegenstand sucht und nicht weiß, wie der so ist. Dann kann er hier im Thread danach suchen lassen und wird (schwups) an den verwiesen, der das gesuchte Teil besitzt. Damit ist es auch einfach denjenigen anzuschreiben und nach seinen Erfahrungswerten zu fragen. 

Daß es der Eine oder Andere eher damit verbindet, daß hier gelobt und gepriesen wird, wer das tollste und teuerste Zeugs hat,... ist irgendwie auch klar. Typisch Mensch eben... getreu nach dem Motto: "Mein Haus, mein Boot, meine Frau,....) Angeben eben.
Dazu sollte der Thread aber nicht sein, denn dann wird er Früher oder Später, völlig zugemüllt und artet eher in Streit aus, als in einem vernünftigen Austausch.

Edit: und im Prinzip machte es auch nur dann Sinn, wenn hier nur die reinen Auflistungen stehen und jedes andere Kommentar dazu raus genommen wird. Weil irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als wenn es schon langsam los geht,....mit Zerlabern und Disskutieren.


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Carras schrieb:


> Der Thread bietet natürlich explosives!!!
> 
> Solche Threads, haben meiner Meinung nach nur dann Sinn, wenn ein User nach einem bestimmten Gegenstand sucht und nicht weiß, wie der so ist. Dann kann er hier im Thread danach suchen lassen und wird (schwups) an den verwiesen, der das gesuchte Teil besitzt. Damit ist es auch einfach denjenigen anzuschreiben und nach seinen Erfahrungswerten zu fragen.
> 
> ...




Da hast du irgend wie recht#q


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

So ist es, wenn einer umbedingt die Bestätigung braucht, dass er top Tackle hat...naja kann man sehen wie man will. Ich brauche sowas nicht, wenn jemand mein Tackle wissen möchte bin ich immer gerne bereit das aufzulisten, zumals wenn jemand Tipps oder Erfahrungsberichte braucht. 
Aber ne Bestätigung brauche ich hier nicht.


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch leicht reden, du hast mit die dicksten Eier
> 
> Von heut auf morgen geht das natürlich nicht, ich Kompeletiere mal:
> 
> ...



Ja aber dafür bin ich net 2 Jahre in den Urlaub gefahren


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Wen interessiert das eigentlich, wer hier wieso welches Tackle hat? Wenn einer im Lotto gewonnen hat kann er sich auch gerne fü 100.000€ Tackle anfertigen lassen, wenn ein Jugendlicher 20€ Monatsgeld bekommt und fischt Tackle für 300€ ist das eben auch so. Wen interessierts wer deshalb nicht in Urlaub gefahren ist, oder seiner Frau mal keine Torte zum Hochzeitstag geschenkt hat, oder nur 20 anstatt 25 km pro Tag mim Auto fährt. Hier muss sich doch wohl keiner für sein Tackle rechtfertigen oder? Jeder wie er meint, nur weil ich keine Century Ruten für 400 Euro das Stück besitze fange ich trotzdem meine Fische, wichtig ist das Know-How in sachen Spots, Montage und Köder.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Carras hat recht.( sorry für die Einmischnung als nun eher nicht nur Karpfenfreak) Sowas ähnliches gibt es unter:
Brandungsruten und rollen
Nur steht dort eigentlich nur das Gerät
Praktisch, ich kann den Eigentümer fragen und muus nicht quer Beet Anfragen machen. Nur muss man sich dann daran halten ( wollen).
Deshalb hier meines:

2 CMW Carpmaster 3 lbs
2 shimano areo 6000 verschiedene Jahrgänge
und ein bischen Zubehöhr

Gruß A.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Jeder wie er meint, nur weil ich keine Century Ruten für 400 Euro das Stück besitze fange ich trotzdem meine Fische, wichtig ist das Know-How in sachen Spots, Montage und Köder.



Hi,
sehe ich auch so , auch wenn ich zunächst von den meisten Karpfenprofis belächelt werde , wenn sich dann aber meine ersten Fänge einstellen vergeht den meisten das lachen 

Ich hatte an dem Tag als ich über 10 Schleien gefangen hatte auf einmal ne ganze Horde von den Karpfenprofis hinter mir stehen und jeder wollte wissen wie ich das mache 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Sveni90 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Dann vervollständigen wir jetzt einfach unsere Listen und fügen eventuell noch ein paar Bilder hinzu.
So wissen User die gewisse Sachen im Blick haben wie sie aussehen.
Falls weitere Fragen bestehen kann ja einfach der Besitzer angeschrieben werden #6


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Na denn #h


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich mache am We. am Wasser mal von allem einzelfotos und stell sie rein. So kann ich mir dann die Zeit was vertreiben ;-)


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich denke mal die Handgebauten Ruten reichen Sind auch das liebste was ich mir geleistet habe#6


----------



## Friedfischschreck (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Muhaha dickes Ding |bigeyes

Kannst mir den Stecken gern vorbeischicken wenn du ihn nicht mehr benötigst. Würde sogar das Porto zahlen


----------



## teddy88 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Ach ja, wen kümmerts. Mich interessiert nicht was die anderen für Tackle haben. Solang die ihre Fische fangen, was ich ihnen auch gönne ist mir das latte. Fest steht allerdings, dass jeder Karpfenangler der was auf sich hält, auch vernünftiges Tackle hat. Ich will nicht sagen, das teuerste vom Teuersten, aber immerhin gleiche Ruten, Rollen etc.


 

Sammal Kollege, komm ma wieder aufn Teppich!
Jeder Post von dir is ne neuerliche Provokation, und zwar nicht nur in diesem Thread.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



teddy88 schrieb:


> Sammal Kollege, komm ma wieder aufn Teppich!
> Jeder Post von dir is ne neuerliche Provokation, und zwar nicht nur in diesem Thread.





Was bitte daran ist eine Provokation? Ich finde ganz im Gegenteil. Aber jedem Seine Meinung.


----------



## Tino (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das alle jetzt kotzen:



*Ich habe den längsten und dicksten*:vik:


...und jetzt weiter gestritten wer, was, warum hat oder nicht hat.


schön lustig...


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

er meint ganz sicher den letzten teil des beitrages:

Zitat:
"Fest steht allerdings, dass jeder Karpfenangler der was auf sich hält, auch vernünftiges Tackle hat. Ich will nicht sagen, das teuerste vom Teuersten, aber immerhin gleiche Ruten, Rollen etc."

kurz gefasst:

jeder karpfenangler der was auf sich hält sollte mind. gleiche ruten und gleiche rollen haben.

alle anderen halten eben nichts auf sich.

dieser meinung ist der gute eben. jedenfalls ließt man es so raus.

halt seine meinung, und wer sich dran stört äußert auch seine.
nix verbotenes, oder?!

bei bedarf schütze die anderen, ansonsten dich selbst.
auch ein zitat, aber von wem weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Edit:

"Jeder Angler der sich auf Karpfen spezialisiert sollte sich angepasstes Tackle zulegen, egal welchen Wert es hat..."

Zufrieden? War unglücklich ausgedrückt, geb ich zu.


----------



## Tado (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> "Jeder Angler der sich auf Karpfen spezialisiert sollte sich angepasstes Tackle zulegen, egal welchen Wert es hat..."
> 
> Zufrieden? War unglücklich ausgedrückt, geb ich zu.




Siehste mal also schwamm drüber beim nächsten mal vorher durchlesen dann abschicken#6


Egal jeder sollte mit seinem Tackle zufrieden sein#g#g#a#a


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Tado schrieb:


> Egal jeder sollte mit seinem Tackle zufrieden sein#g#g#a#a



So siehts aus #g


----------



## Aalfredo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Seh es auch so, das es absolut nicht aufs Tackle ankommt! Und wer sich an einem Pool unwohl fühlt, da alle nen "Größeren" haben der hat ein wenig vergessen warum er angeln geht!

.... aber egal was solls! Also hab grad 3 Chub Vantage bei ebay geschossen, welche sich sicher gut an meinen uralten "shimanos" und dem noch älterem "Amiaud" Pod machen werden!

Mehr fangen werde ich damit sicher nicht, deswegen lautet meine Meinung: Viel zu wissen und die nötige Zeit zu haben sind unbezahlbar!" Jegliches Tackle ob nötig oder unnötig dagegen schon......


----------



## allgäucarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Jetzt mach ich mal mit bei dem Schw...vergleich.

2 ESP vertex distance 12 ft 3 lbs
2 Daiwa Infinity 5000 BR
Fox Sky Pod
Fox MMXr 3er Set
Allroundmarin Joker 320
Pro Logic Spider Dome.

Diverses Kleinzeug natürlich.

Vieleicht bald zweimal die Black Basia, die gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut.

Ganz wichtig wäre noch eine *Schutzbrille*, damit ich das nächste mal, wenn ich im Fassl keschern muss nicht wieder im Krankenhaus lande.

Fassl hat vergessen, dass er mit Fox Tri Bomb 85gr fischt, passt wie Faust auf Auge.


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

bist vorn dabei denke ich#6


----------



## Lupus (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hallo,
Eingangs wurde gesagt das es irgendwie hilfreich sein sollte für Einsteiger!
Sorry das sehe ich ganz anders! Eine Aneinanderreihung von teurem Material bringt nichts und sagt auch sonst nur reichlich wenig über die Fähigkeiten des Anglers aus!

Schaut euch mal den Janitzki an ein Billigpod das er selbst zusammengebaut hat fischt er noch zu den Zeiten zu denen er seine Bücher geschrieben hat....und was schließt man daraus???


Ich verstehe diesen Threat glaube ich nicht....
Das hier soviele  User sofort ihren Besitz posten....warum macht man das? (Ehrlich gemeinte Frage!)


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> bist vorn dabei denke ich#6




Wo vorn?|kopfkrat

Beim Geldausgeben?|kopfkrat#6



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

sicher auch


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> sicher auch




Wobei noch?

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Jetzt kann endlich jeder Schmutzbuckel nachlesen, wo es was abzugreifen gibt!:g


----------



## daci7 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

:g

2x noname top V rod holder fluoro bankstick, red, telescopic
2x okuma powerliner pl-860 baitfeeder free running reel
2x noname V earthspear rod holder 
2x OWIM electronic bite alarm
2x cormoran match master xh heavy feeder
1x laserfisch telescopic brailer
achja und am wichtigsten:
1x opinel savoie filet knife
1x gastrolux non-stick frying pan

*

ICH HAB DIE LÄNGSTEN ... englischen namen. (darum gehts doch, oder?)



* ... bitte nicht zu erst nehmen ;P


----------



## Worrest-t (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Lupus schrieb:


> ....warum macht man das? (Ehrlich gemeinte Frage!)



Ist doch ganz einfach, jeder Mensch benötigt Anerkennung. Das ist ein Grundbedürfniss. Bei vielen ist das Selbstwertgefühl durch psychische Dispositionen in der Kindheit gehemmt oder wurde eben nicht angemessen erfüllt, bei denen ist der Drang nach Anerkennung etwas mehr ausgeprägt....

Schreib darüber gerade meine Examensarbeit

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Alpinestars (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich finde es sehr interessant wie sich hier manche angiften!
Wollte eigentlich dieses Thema nur erstellen um Anfängern eine hilfestellung zu geben in sachen Schnur ,Rollen ,Ruten u.s.w und das man mal sehen kann wer z.B mit Freilauf oder ohne fischt es sollte eigentlich kein Boxring werden!!!

MFG Florian


----------



## Worrest-t (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Wenn die Frage kommt, wer den längsten hat und wer nicht, dann artet soetwas schonmal aus. Is ja wie in der Tierwelt!


----------



## daci7 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr interessant wie sich hier manche angiften!
> Wollte eigentlich dieses Thema nur erstellen um Anfängern eine hilfestellung zu geben in sachen Schnur ,Rollen ,Ruten u.s.w und das man mal sehen kann wer z.B mit Freilauf oder ohne fischt es sollte eigentlich kein Boxring werden!!!
> 
> MFG Florian



naja, man wird sich doch wohl noch über den schwa**vergleich lustig machen dürfen 

natürlich hat jeder so seine eigenheiten und natürlich hat jeder so seine bedürfnisse sich in der gesellschaft zu präsentieren, in welcher er agiert. sei es über n dickes auto, ne hübsche freundin, nen durchtrainierten körper, das neuste handy, den abgefahrensten werdegang, die tollsten fischbilder, die größte fresse oder eben das exquisiteste krapfengeschirr ... da können sich die wenigsten von freisprechen. (besonders die wenigsten angler:vik:, wo sonst wird so viel rumgeprahlt wie auf nem anglertreff ...)


aber wie gesagt, ein wenig spaß darf man wohl noch haben |supergri


----------



## Bagalut320 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

so habe mir 2 neue rollen + ruten gekauft 

vieleicht kann mir ja mal einer sagen bis wieviel blei ich damit werfen kann und ob die was taugen . 

so zu den ruten 

es sind zwei : shimano beastmaster ax 3,6 m. und 2,75 lbs stück mom bei moritz 79,99 euros 

die rollen : shimano big bait runner lc 139,99 das stück 

mfg markus 

ps: hatte bis jetzt nur alivio ruten 3 lbs und die waren recht mau 


und könnt ihr mir eine ordentliche schnur ab 0,40 empfehlen ?


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Bagalut320 schrieb:


> so habe mir 2 neue rollen + ruten gekauft
> 
> vieleicht kann mir ja mal einer sagen bis wieviel blei ich damit werfen kann und ob die was taugen .



Hi,
ich würde immer vorher fragen und dann kaufen , umgekehrt macht das wenig Sinn 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Robster (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

@Bagalut320

Die Rollen sind schon super, benutze die auch seit ein paar Jahren und bin voll zufrieden.

Zu den Ruten kannn ich nicht viel sagen, aber ich würde das Wurfgewicht bis 100g einschätzen.

Schnur?
Shimano Technium ist meine erste Wahl, ist nur leider sehr teurer.
Berkley Big Game kann ich auch empfehlen.

Gruß Robert


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Bagalut320 schrieb:


> so habe mir 2 neue rollen + ruten gekauft
> 
> vieleicht kann mir ja mal einer sagen bis wieviel blei ich damit werfen kann und ob die was taugen .
> 
> ...



hier mal ne kleine tabelle:

empfohlenes Wg maximales Wg
 1,50 lbs = 35 g 43g
 1,75 lbs = 40 g 50g
 2,00 lbs = 45 g 57g
 2,25 lbs = 50 g 64g
 2,50 lbs = 57g 71g
 2,75 lbs = 62 g 78g
 3,00 lbs = 68 g 85g
 3,50 lbs = 80 g 99g


hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig weiter.


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Die Umrechnung geschieht nach folgender Formel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Testkurve in lbs x 454 Gramm : 16 = maximales Wurfgewicht
Für das ideale und empfohlene Wurfgewicht müssen vom maximalen Wurfgewicht 20% abgezogen werden.

maximales Wurfgewicht x 0,8 = empfohlenes Wurfgewicht

Rechenbeispiel: Karpfenrute mit 2,50lbs Testkurve
Maximales Wurfgewicht:
2,50 x 454g :16 = 71g

Empfohlenes Wurfgewicht:
71g x 0,8 = 57g

Testkurve x 30g = max. Wurfgewicht
Kommt ebenfalls grob hin und für den Allgemeingebrauch ist es auch als Anhaltspunkt völlig ausreichend. Jede Rute hat ihr eigenes Wurfverhalten und das Wurfgewicht lässt sich nicht pauschal anhand der Testkurven festmachen


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> hier mal ne kleine tabelle:
> 
> empfohlenes Wg maximales Wg
> 1,50 lbs = 35 g 43g
> ...



Die Tabelle wurde schon oft gezeigt ist aber Unsinn.

Beispiel:

Mit meiner Quantum Radical After Dark 2,75 kann ich 90 Gramm voll durchziehen.

Auch gefüllte Methodfeeder mit 140 Gramm habe damit noch werfen können. Zwar nur etwa 40 Meter, aber es ging.

Von daher sagt die Tabelle nichts aus und die WG`s sind zu niedrig angesetzt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

zwischen können und sollen besteht der gleiche unterschied wie zwischen kennen und können, denken und wissen, machen und dürfen....

kennst du sicher noch aus der schule oder aus dem straßenverkehr.

oder?


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,
ich habe ja nicht so die Ahnung , aber wenn ich richtig liege benutzen  die meisten Karpfenangler eine Selbsthakmethode die mit Bleien um die 80  - 110 Gramm bestückt ist.
Laut der Tabelle würde dann ja nur ne Rute mit 3,50 LBS in Frage kommen .
Oder habe ich da mal wieder einen Denkfehler |rolleyes
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carras (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,

gehört eigentlich gar nicht hier rein aber, die Tabelle hat schon ihre Berechtigung.
Zwar hat der Prof. nicht unrecht, wenn er sagt, daß die Ruten, im Normalfall alle miteinander, mehr Wurfgewicht vertragen, als in der Tabelle ersichtlich ist.
Aber die Hersteller arbeiten eben lieber mit der Tabelle, als her zu gehen und das max. Wurfgewicht im Grenzbereich der Ruten anzugeben.
Geht man bei einer 3 lbs. Rute z.B. von max. 85 Gr. aus, der Werfer hängt aber 110 gr. dran,....so ist es nachher bei Reklamationen für den Hersteller viel einfacher zu sagen: "!Selbstverschulden durch Überlastung!"

Grüßle


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe ja nicht so die Ahnung , aber wenn ich richtig liege benutzen  die meisten Karpfenangler eine Selbsthakmethode die mit Bleien um die 80  - 110 Gramm bestückt ist.
> Laut der Tabelle würde dann ja nur ne Rute mit 3,50 LBS in Frage kommen .
> Oder habe ich da mal wieder einen Denkfehler |rolleyes
> Gruß Udo




wenn wir mal ganz grob verallgemeinern, dann würde ich sagen, dass die karpfenangler, so wie auch ich, ihre ruten beim erwerb so dünn wie möglich und dennoch stark wünschen. sieht einfach schöner aus. denn uns interessiert das wurfgewicht eher weniger, da wir den köder mit dem boot rausbringen. 

wie gesagt - grob verallgemeinert!


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ganz neben bei für dich udo, grüß dich erst ein mal, es gibt besagte ruten mit 3,0 und 3,5 lbs die sind so dick wie eichen, und gleichzeitig welcher mit dem gleichen wurfgewicht, und jetzt schau dir den kleinen finger deiner partnerin an, die sind am griff 1cm dick.

das preisverhalten sieht genau umgekehrt aus. je dünner um so teuro.:vik:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> wenn wir mal ganz grob verallgemeinern, dann würde ich sagen, dass die karpfenangler, so wie auch ich, ihre ruten beim erwerb so dünn wie möglich und dennoch stark wünschen. sieht einfach schöner aus. denn uns interessiert das wurfgewicht eher weniger, da wir den köder mit dem boot rausbringen.



Na, da sprichst du aber nicht für mich  Mir ist die Optik vollkommen Wurscht - technisch muss das Gerät stimmen.

Und in Ermangelung eines Bootes war es für mich schon wichtig, welches Gewicht ich wie weit werfen kann.


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

wie gesagt - grob verallgemeinert!

allgemeine frage von udo - allgemeine antwort von biggold

sei nicht verletzt!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> sei nicht verletzt!



Ach Quark |supergri

Ich bin sowieso nicht der "übliche" Karpfenangler.

1. bin ich kein Markenfetischist - Preis/Leistung muss stimmen und wenn nicht Shimano oder Daiwa drauf steht, das Gerät aber trotzdem das macht, was ich erwarte, bin ich voll zufrieden

2. landet der eine oder andere Karpfen auch auf dem Schlachtbrett ... 

3. zelebriere ich nicht hoch wissenschaftliches Anfüttern oder gar Montagenknüppern, sondern fange einfach meine Fische :m


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gehört eigentlich gar nicht hier rein aber, die Tabelle hat schon ihre Berechtigung.
> Zwar hat der Prof. nicht unrecht, wenn er sagt, daß die Ruten, im Normalfall alle miteinander, mehr Wurfgewicht vertragen, als in der Tabelle ersichtlich ist.
> ...




carras, du hast da schon recht. habe da mal  so eine "umrechnungsmaschinka" , hier der link:
http://jumk.de/calc/gewicht.shtml

wenn man dort mal die pfund (lbs) einträgt, fällt sicher so mancher nach hinten über.

herstellerangaben dienen grundsätzlich vorrangig dem schutz der firma, wie carras es schon schrieb. was darüber hinaus jeder selbst auf spiel setzt, muss auch jeder selbst verantworten. wie auch im straßenverkehr oder im restlichen leben. schrieb ich ja bereits.

und natürlich unterscheiden sich auch die karpfenangler in ihrem handeln.


----------



## Jens84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

So liebe Leute,

nach dem ganzen gequatsche )) mal wieder eine Karpfenausrüstung, die auch für mich als damaligen Karpfeninteressierten erschwinglich war:

Ruten: 3x Mitchell Performance Carp 2,75 lbs (neu für 88,-€ bei der Bucht geschossen, wohlgemerkt alle zusammen für 88,-€  )
Rollen: 2x Shimano Baitrunner 8000 RE (gebraucht für 50,- pro Stk.)
Schnur: Shimano Technium 0,30mm
RodPod: Fox Horizon (war auch gebraucht für ich glaub 70 €)
Bissanzeiger: Perca Funkbissanzeiger (3er Set für 70€)

Ich bin mit allem voll und ganz zufrieden. Die Ausrüstung wird 3 -5 mal im Jahr gebraucht und in der Zusammenstellung hab ich sie bestimmt jetzt schon 5 Jahre. Nichts kaputtgegangen oder verschliessen (ausser Schnur  ).

Ich hab damit absolut Spass am Wasser und ich hab keine Unmengen ausgegeben. Die Ausrüstung war für mich als Einstieg in das spez. Karpfenangeln gedacht, was mich dann aber doch nicht besonders gefesselt hat.

Grüße #h


----------



## Bassey (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Jungs... ich meine es nicht böse... aber das hier riecht echt nach "wer hat den größeren" ^^

Also stell ich mich gleich hinten in die Reihe des Libidovergleiches und bekomme den bis dato letzten Platz:

2x DAM Onliner 3,60 - 3lbs ^^
2x Shimano Baitrunner 4500 (das ERSTE Modell!!!) ^^

Aber auch damit fange ich Fisch... oder eben auch nicht wenn nix beißt wie derzeit im Main...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> carras, du hast da schon recht. habe da mal  so eine "umrechnungsmaschinka" , hier der link:
> http://jumk.de/calc/gewicht.shtml
> 
> *wenn man dort mal die pfund (lbs) einträgt, fällt sicher so mancher nach hinten über.*
> ...




Warum?

3 lbs (Pound) = 1,3608 kg

War doch klar, weil 1 lbs = 454gr. sind.

Das war schon immer so und hat mit dem WG nichts zu tun.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Jens84 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> 
> nach dem ganzen gequatsche mal wieder eine Karpfenausrüstung, die auch für mich als damaligen Karpfeninteressierten erschwinglich war:
> 
> ...



uups, hinter gequatsche hätte ich jetzt aber auch noch nen süßen smiley erwartet. |bigeyes


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 3 lbs (Pound) = 1,3608 kg
> 
> ...




@ prof.,

sorry beende für dich den satz zur verdeutlichung und dem allgemeinen verständnis.

.... deshalb den nenner 16 (divisor) nicht vergessen.

weiter oben steht es ja.

 "Testkurve in lbs x 454 Gramm : 16 = maximales Wurfgewicht"

der link sollte einfach den nenner 16 erklären und begründen.

*...nichts* mit dem wurfgewicht zu tun??? 

wenn nicht, wie soll ich denn dann ohne testkurvenangabe das wurfgewicht berechnen?


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,
jetzt noch mal ganz allgemein gefragt , reicht eine 2,50 lbs um damit ca. 90 Gramm zu werfen ?
Jetzt nicht so so weit wie möglich sondern ganz normal auswerfen , so um die 30 -50 Meter .
Gruß Udo


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

klar, mach dir keine sorgen. immer suutsche!


----------



## Carras (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,

also die lbs. Angabe, ist die Testkurve des Blanks bzw. der Rute!

das Gewicht (in lbs. angegeben) zeigt Dir nur, wie viel Gramm (oder eben lbs.) Du an die Spitze hängen musst, daß diese sich in einen 90° Winkel zum Rutengriff biegt.
Das ist alles.

Mit einem echten Wurfgewicht, hat die lbs. Angabe also gar nix zu tun.
Die Formel, die Du gezeigt hast, dient nur als ganz, ganz grober Anhaltspunkt.

Es gibt 3 lbs. Ruten die ein sehr weiche (vollparabolische Aktion) haben. Und es gibt 3 lbs. Ruten die ein reine Spitzen Aktion (Fast Taper) haben.

beides 3 lbs Ruten. Aber Du kannst an der Rute mit härterer Aktion, etwas mehr Gewicht zum Horizont befördern, als mit der vollparabolischen Rute.


----------



## Jens84 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> uups, hinter gequatsche hätte ich jetzt aber auch noch nen süßen smiley erwartet. |bigeyes



Hab extra für dich noch einen reingemacht , wobei das ja auf die mittlerweile etlichen OT-Beiträge hier und nicht auf die Ausrüstung anderer bezogen war.

Grüße #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also die lbs. ist die Testkurve des Blanks bzw der Rute!
> 
> ...




Genau.#6

Und je nach Aktion der Rute, Spitze bis parabolisch kann man unterschiedliche Gewichte werfen.

Eine 2,75er mit Spitzenaktion wirft genauso viel Gewicht wie eine vollparabolische 3er.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.#6
> 
> Und je nach Aktion der Rute, Spitze bis parabolisch kann man unterschiedliche Gewichte werfen.
> 
> ...




aber die frage bleibt nach dem -wieviel- offen. wenn da nicht eine formel, für welche man die testkurvenabngabe benötigt.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,
ok , Danke , verstanden .
Bedeutet als genau wie bei einer Spinnrute , nie ne neue kaufen ohne das man sie in der Hand gehalten und getestet hat.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ok , Danke , verstanden .
> Bedeutet als genau wie bei einer Spinnrute , nie ne neue kaufen ohne das man sie in der Hand gehalten und getestet hat.
> Gruß Udo




Das ist auf jeden Fall das Beste.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,
ja dann fällt ja ne Online Bestellung aus .
Gruß Udo
ps. Andi , ich denke an dich , mach mich gleich auf den Weg nach NL


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja dann fällt ja ne Online Bestellung aus .
> Gruß Udo
> ps. Andi , ich denke an dich , mach mich gleich auf den Weg nach NL




was spricht denn gegen einer online bestellung? 

der test im laden hält sich doch sicher in grenzen. jedenfalls solang der verkäufer da ist,  oder?!

ich kaufe soetwas auch eher selten im web. 

was heißt selten? ... wie oft kauft man sich neue ruten? ...

.... also quatsch!...

derzeit aber will ich für meinen enkel ein Paar schöne für den karpfeneinstieg ersteigern. also gebraucht, erlebt habe ich diese auch schon bei einem jungen carphunter. er war zufrieden und lobte sie in den himmel. 

diese werde ich bei viel glück (wegen meines geizes) online erwerben.

hoffe natürlich das alles gut geht und sein wird.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



biggold schrieb:


> was spricht denn gegen einer online bestellung?
> der test im laden hält sich doch sicher in grenzen. jedenfalls solang der verkäufer da ist,  oder?!
> .



Hi,
ja , geiz ist geil und online sind sie bestimmt günstiger .

Aber ich bin nicht der Typ der sich was im Laden anschaut , sich wohlmöglich auch noch beraten lässt und dann im Net bestellt.

Hatte gestern mal bei Bode angerufen und gefragt ob er mir mal was sehr preisgünstiges zusammenstellen kann.

2 DAM  Ruten , 2 Rollen inkl. Freilaufrolle , Rod Pod und 2 Bissanzeiger .
Na ja , da waren wir bei knapp 200 Euro , gleiches , oder ähnliches Set bekomme ich im Net zwischen 99 - 129 Euro.

Dann ist geiz doch wieder geil , aber eben weil ich mit meiner bescheidenen Rente auf jeden Cent achten muss 

Gruß Udo


----------



## pfefferladen (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Moin Moin zusammen,

das wäre doch eine passende Prämie für den Gewinner hier.


----------



## daci7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen,
> 
> das wäre doch eine passende Prämie für den Gewinner hier.



herrlich, sollche sitze sollten die im hörsaal einbauen |supergri


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen,
> 
> das wäre doch eine passende Prämie für den Gewinner hier.



Sehr schön 
Mir wäre im Moment aber ne andere Prämie lieber , ich denke da an Rod Pod , Abhakmatte , ne bequeme Liege oder ein paar Funkbissanzeiger |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## daci7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Mir wäre im Moment aber ne andere Prämie lieber , ich denke da an Rod Pod , Abhakmatte , ne bequeme Liege oder ein paar Funkbissanzeiger |supergri
> Gruß Udo



machst du dir etwa noch hoffungen auf den sieg 
ich glaub es müsste erstmal 238948 disqualifikationen regnen bevor wir an der reihe sind :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Mir wäre im Moment aber ne andere Prämie lieber , ich denke da an Rod Pod , Abhakmatte , ne bequeme Liege oder ein paar Funkbissanzeiger |supergri
> Gruß Udo




Rod Pod brauchste nur, wo Di keine Banksticks stecken kannst.

Abhakmatte nur wenn Du die Fische zurücksetzen möchtest (weicher nasser Rasen tut es auch)

Liege? Brauche ich nur zum Pennen(aber wenn ich müde bin fahre ich nach Hause und räume die Stelle für andere die auch angeln wollen) - ansonsten reicht mir ein bequemer Stuhl.

Funkbissanzeiger? Bräuchte ich nur wenn ich mich weit von meinen Ruten entfernen wollte(was nicht der Fall ist), oder eben im Zelt pennen(siehe oben. Da reichen mir einfache, wasserfeste vollkommen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rod Pod brauchste nur, wo Di keine Banksticks stecken kannst.
> 
> Abhakmatte nur wenn Du die Fische zurücksetzen möchtest (weicher nasser Rasen tut es auch)
> 
> ...




Hi,
egal ob man(n) es braucht , als Karpfenangler hat man das Zeugs mit ans Wasser zu nehmen 
Reicht schon wenn die Jungs mich immer belächleln weil ich so wenig zeug dabei habe 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



daci7 schrieb:


> machst du dir etwa noch hoffungen auf den sieg
> ich glaub es müsste erstmal 238948 disqualifikationen regnen bevor wir an der reihe sind :vik:



Hi,
ich weis ja noch nicht mal was ich fürs Fisch fangen müsste um in den Genuss der Prämie zu kommen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## pfefferladen (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> egal ob man(n) es braucht , als Karpfenangler hat man das Zeugs mit ans Wasser zu nehmen
> Reicht schon wenn die Jungs mich immer belächleln weil ich so wenig zeug dabei habe
> Gruß Udo


 
Find ich gut das du "sowenig" dabei hast.
Den ganzen Krempel wo es zu kaufen gibt brauchst zum Karpfenangeln nicht.


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Find ich gut das du "sowenig" dabei hast.
> Den ganzen Krempel wo es zu kaufen gibt brauchst zum Karpfenangeln nicht.




genau, da sind wir karpfenangler uns alle einig. " ein speer reicht"

restliches tackel ist posing, naja und um neid zu wecken. 

ganz klar!!!

​


----------



## BARSCH123 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

hey 

will mir in den nächsten tagen das Fox grand snyper pod zulegen und wollte mal von 1 - 2 leuten hören was sie von dem pod halten ...

Tl


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Du meinst Cygnet?


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

sieht top aus, aber mir persönlich 100€ zu teuer.

oh gott, seh ich grad, hättest deine unterstützer vielleicht nicht so genau begrenzen sollen.

hoffenlich sieht es niemand so eng.


----------



## BARSCH123 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ja ich mein das Cygnet ... ich weis ist schon ziemlich teuer abber ich habe son kleinen rod-pod fetish   auserdem bekomme ich es ja auch schon für 200 €

Tl


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

sponsert by?


----------



## BARSCH123 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

meinem erspartem ... so abba jetz mal hir ein paar meinungen über das pod bitte #6

TL


----------



## Zander34 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

also :

3x Fox Euro Warrior 12ft 2,75lbs ( steht zu verkauf )
2x Balzer Alegra im12 carp 12ft 2,5lbs
2x Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 5000 B ( steht zum verkauf )
2x Balzer Sensotec Bissanzeiger

1x Sänger Anaconda Tent Bed Chair
1x Sänger Anaconda Carp Chair 1
1x Sänger Anaconda Night Warrior II Schlafsack

die 3 Fox euro warrior ruten und die 2 baitrunner rollen stehen zum verkauf, wer interresse hat kann sich melden !


----------



## Wolf1987 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

so dann werd ich auch mal mein Zeug zum besten geben:

Ruten: 2 Fox Worrior 12ft. 2 3/4lbs

Rollen: 2 Shimano Aero GTE 8000 A

Rod Pod: Proline STAINLESS STEEL ROD-POD COMPLETE KIT

Swinger: Fox Iliminatet Euro Swinger 3 Set

Bissanzeiger: Carp Sounder EXF Multicolor LED

Zelt: Nash Double Top Extreme 2 Man, Chub Refelx Brolly System

Liege/Stuhl: Capture 3 Bein Liege,Mikka Carp Chair

Taschen: Chub Coolstyle Foodbag, Chub VANTAGE FRAMED CARRYALL -X Large usw....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> so abba jetz mal hir ein paar meinungen über das pod bitte #6



ES ist gut und macht seinen Job. Mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen 

Man kann die Beine einzeln einstellen, was ich besonders gut finde - so ist man bei jedem erdenklichen Aufbau relativ flexibel.


----------



## colognecarp (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> meinem erspartem ... so abba jetz mal hir ein paar meinungen über das pod bitte #6
> 
> TL



Es ist Hässlig


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Gcuk mal Carpheart TV Folge 8. Das Pod ist lächerlich, zumals für das Geld.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Gcuk mal Carpheart TV Folge 8. *Das Pod ist lächerlich*, zumals für das Geld.



Aha, weil Björn das sagt oder was?

Umklappen der Bars: Keile raus und fertig! Da klappt gar nichts mehr um - oder das Pod wurde falsch aufgestellt (selber Schuld). Womit sich das Nachstellen der Verschraubung auch erledigt hätte.

Banksticks: da werden längst neue mitgeliefert (sein Pod ist nach eigenen Angaben 5 jahre alt - die Engländer haben einiges seit dem gändert) - da himmelt man keine Spitzen mehr

Rändelschraube geplatzt ... mhm ... ich bin ganz schöner Grobmotoriker ala "Nach fest kommt ab!" aber dass bei mir die Rändelschraube platzt ... ich wüsste nicht, warum |kopfkrat

Und dann zeig mir mal nen Pod für 170 Euro, bei dem ich im Aufbau so flexibel bin - besonders dann, wenn ich die Neigung der Banksticks anpassen muss.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Klar, Stalker oder Horizon. Genau so flexibel. 

Dass der die Banksticks geschrottet hat...weiss der Geier wie der das hinbekommen hat, ehrlich. 

Aber an sonsten ist das Pod nicht so stabil wie es sein sollte für den Preis.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Klar, Stalker oder Horizon. Genau so flexibel.



Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sämtliche Plastikteile (die, die dann gerne mal kaputt gehen) wesentlich filigraner gehalten sind.

Welche Ausführung hier schneller den Himmel sieht, dürfte auf der Hand liegen.

Ansonsten sind die vom Aufbau her nahezu identisch - damit ergibt sich ansonsten eine nahezu identische Stabilität etc.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Je nach dem welche rohe Hand das Tackle führt ist sowieso schnell Feierabend^^. Wie gesagt, wie man die spitzen von Banksticks schrotten kann bleibt mir ein Rätsel! Vllt wollte der was in Stein meißeln oder so.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Je nach dem welche rohe Hand das Tackle führt ist sowieso schnell Feierabend^^.



Wohl wahr 

Aber mal im Ernst: ich habe die Modelle von Fox in der Hand gehabt und auch den Pod von Cygnet vorher ausgiebig begrabbelt.

Wenn ich eine Prognose abgeben sollte, welches langlebiger ist, würde ich klar für das Sniper voten. Da sind sämtliche Verbindungen wesentlich größer und - zumindest augenscheinlich - stabiler ausgelegt. Große gnubbelige Verstellmechanismen, mit großzügig dimensionierten Metallaplikationen.

Man kann neben der Neigung der Beine auch noch die Neigung der Bars einstellen, was bei den Fox-Modellen meines Wissens nach nicht möglich ist. Ob man das braucht? Keine Ahnung aber gut zu wissen, dass man könnte, wenn man wollte :q

Ich habe von Cygnet auf Nachfrage ein komplettes Set an Keilen, Schrauben, etc. kostenfrei nachgesendet bekommen (ich habe den Pod direkt bei Cygnet in UK gekauft) - insofern hat sich schonmal in Punkto Kundensupport ein sehr gutes Bild ergeben. Und zumindest die nachgesendeten Schrauben sind gänzlich aus Edelstahl. Also auf lange Sicht auch nix mit Rost und dergleichen. Dann noch was: die Schwingen nebst der Scharniere sind aus massivem Stahl gefertigt (die Schwingen natürlich als Rohre ausgeführt wegen dem Gewicht) - das hält ewig und macht auch mal etwas unsanftere Behandlung klaglos mit.

Allerdings: die hinteren Rutenhalter, wie von Björn beschrieben, werden nicht mehr mitgeliefert - zumindest nicht bei der Version mit den kurzen Beinchen (das ist in der Tat ein Minuspunkt - längere Beine kosten gleich mal richtig Aufpreis). Das Gute daran: sie können nicht mehr kaputt gehen :vik: Ich habe mir an deren Stelle welche aus wiederstandsfähigem Gummi geholt, die mit Aussparungen für Betalights versehen sind (auch in UK). Finde ich ganz praktisch, wenn man weis, wo die Ruten zu Ende sind, wenn man im Dunkeln nochmal am Pod vorbei tapern muss und der Platz ein bisschen beengt ist (wie an meinem "Hausgewässer").

Ich bin anonsten sehr knauserig, was hochpreisiges Gerät angeht aber die 170 Euro (wobei da schon knapp 30 Euro Versand bei sind) für den Cygnet Pod finde ich gut angelegtes Geld.

Ich kann den uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Das beste Pod ist meiner Meinung sowieso das Complet von Fishcon...aber der Preis...au Wei au Wei...


----------



## Sveni90 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich fische selber das Cygnet und kann mich nicht beschweren.
Fische es als High Pod an der elbe und es steht seinen Mann!

Beim neuen Cygnet wurden aber sämtliche Fehler vom alten ausgemerzt#6

Also fürn den Preis ist das Cygnet schon gut wie ich finde.
Eine Steigerung wär wirklich nur das Solar world wide und das Fishcon edelstahl #6
Aber da muss jeder entscheiden was er wirklich brauch


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Obwohl das World Wide auch nicht das beste ist. Haben viele bei uns und ich finde das es wirkt wie ein Spielzeug. Klar, von der Funktionalität, Verarbeitung und Aussehen top, aber es ist zum einen teilweise recht flach, also bei höherem Uferbewuchs muss man sich schon ne Schneise reinhauen damit die Ruten nicht im Schilf verisinken. An sonsten klasse Pod, großes Manko natürlich der Preis. Aber davon mal abgesehen erhält man dafür spitzen Quali und als Karpfenangler ist man eh bekloppt genug das auszugeben.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich will eure Eumphorie über englische Pods ja nur ungern bremsen, aber hat schon mal jemand über Amiaud nachgedacht? 
Wer ein Pod für's Leben sucht ist da auf jeden Fall gut bedient!

Ich glaube über mein Edelstahl Mini Carpo könnte sogar ein Panzer drüberfahren und das Teil würde immernoch funktionieren. Als wirklich Wahnsinn das Teil. Kein Stück Plastik dran welches brechen könnte. Zu 99% (habe ne Zierde-Gummiabschlusskappe dran gefunden) Edelstahl!

Leider muss man sagen dass das Teil nicht das leichteste ist, aber sonst ist es echt bombig...


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hab das Amiaud Mini Capro G2 Acier gefischt, wie der Name schon sagt, Acier = Stahl = Rost. Aber absolut geiles Dreibein. Das Inox ist natürlich der Hammer, nur die curved Buzzers stören mich etwas. Aber unkaputtbar!


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

bin ja noch immer auf der suche nach einem und stieß zwischenzeitlich auf eines mit dem namen mustang. sah ja auch ganz gut aus, ist das vieleicht auch etwas?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Das Carp Sounder Mustang ist unkaputtbar, würde dir aber eher zum CSF1 raten, das sieht find ich optisch besser aus und ist ebenfalls ein Fels in der Brandung. Nie etwas schlechtes davon gehört, ist nur im Punkto Design nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## boiliemeister (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackel*

Hey

3 century full metall jacket
3 Daiwa infinity
Miller tackle ( pood )
Zelt  Kevin Nash
Bissanzeiger  Carpsounder
|uhoh:


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Das Carp Sounder Mustang ist unkaputtbar, würde dir aber eher zum CSF1 raten, das sieht find ich optisch besser aus und ist ebenfalls ein Fels in der Brandung. Nie etwas schlechtes davon gehört, ist nur im Punkto Design nicht jedermanns Sache.




ok, werd ich es mal googeln. habe beim mustang aber auch nicht auf den preis geachtet. liegt sicher außerhalb meiner möglichkeiten. na mal sehen. ja und dunkel war es glaube ich ja auch nicht. na mal schauen was das csf1 für eines ist.


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ach du mein lieber gott. nein das ist mir ja viel zu teuer. aber trotzdem dank ich dir für deine empfehlung. sicher ist diese ja auch berechtigt.


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

aber vielleicht kannste mir ja hier weiter helfen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2931803#post2931803


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Guck mal nach, hab ich schon gepostet. 

FOX Stalker Rod Pod, wenn du Bilder haben willst, kannste gerne haben.


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ja hab ich ja gesehen, aber knallt da nicht der mittlere swinger auf die lange verbindungsstange.

bei dem, den ich da mit foto gepostet habe, wäre an der stelle ja freiraum für solch einen fall.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Einfach Rohrisolierung drüber oder Hanger fischen. Passt bestens.


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

och nö, dann doch lieber den mit der doppelstange. und weiß jemand wo ich den finde? ich meine mit preis und beschreibung usw.


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Geiles Thema ... 

finde ich genial mal zu lesen was ihr so fischt:

So schauts bei mir aus:

Rod-Pod: Fox Horizon Pod
Rute: 3 x Chub Outkast 3lbs 12ft.
Rolle: 3 x Okums Powerliner 865
Schnur: Schimano Technium Tribal 0,35mm
Zelt: JRC Twin Skin 2 Mann

lg RR


----------



## Worrest-t (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

So nachdem ich heute Einkaufen war, stelle ich mit Stolz mal mein Tackle vor. Bin Neueinsteiger im Karpfensektor und kaufe mir gerade so Stück für Stück alles zusammen.

So sieht es bis jetzt aus:



- Greys Prodigy SX 12ft 3lbs/ Daiwa Entoh 4500
- Balzer Diabolo I 150g Wg 3,60m/ Okuma Powerline 865
- Schnur: Sufix Synergy 0,35mm
- Fox MK II Swinger
- Bissanzeiger 1x Fox Warrior 2x Balzer billig Dinger
- Rutenhalter: ganz normale Banksticks (5€ das Stück)
Gruß

worrest-t

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/2582/dsc02563dk.jpg
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img8.*ih.us/i/dsc02563dk.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img8.*ih.us/img8/2582/dsc02563dk.jpg


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

na dann kann es ja los gehen.


ps: das mit den beiden billig dingern wird auch noch. kommt zeit kommt knete.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

So isset, Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut.


----------



## Gemini (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ruten: 2 x Northwestern Kevlite 2lbs 12ft. 
Rollen: Shimano Twinpower 3000XT / Kinetic irgendwas
Bissanzeiger: 2 x Lidl

Wenn jetzt nur schon Schwimmbrotwetter wäre :k


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

2x Greys Prodigy SX 12ft - 3,5lbs
2x Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder 865
Fox Horizon Pod + Fox Euro Swinger
2x Balzer Galaxy Extreme Bissanzeiger (nicht wirtklich zufrieden)
Schnur: Berkley Big Game - Hi Test 0,36


----------



## Schleie! (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Rod-Pod: Fox Horizon
Bissanzeiger: Optonics + Fox Euro-Swinger
Rollen: Shimano Baitrunner 6000 GTE
Ruten: Starbaits Expert, 12ft, 3lbs
Zelt: Ehmanns Hot Spod 2-Mann
Liege: JRC Cocoon
Stuhl: Shakespeare Specialist Carp
Schlafsack: Ehmanns Hot Spot 4 Season
Abhakmatte + Wiegesack: Beides von Starbaits
Kescher: Starbaits Expert
Schnur: JetFish Senzorline 0,30mm + Dega konische Schlagschnur (0,60-0,30mm)

Dann noch unzählige andere Sachen, wie z.B.

Trolley
Zeltheizung
Bivvy-Table
Bivvy-Light
LedLenser Kopflampe
Gefüllte Boxen mit Haken, Vorfachschnur, Kleinteilen ect.
Kamera-Stativ + Digicam von Kodak
Gaskocher + Grillaufsatz
Food-Bag + Topf + Pfanne + Besteck + Tasse ect...
Sämtliche Taschen, Carryalls und Boxen von Starbaits

Ach da gibts noch so viel mehr...


----------



## BARSCH123 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Will auch mal :q

Ruten: 3x Balzer  Diabolo V Steck Carp ( 3,0lbs)
Rollen: 3x DAM MAD Quick FSX
Schnur:  Climax Trophy Line (0,34)
Rod-Pod: Cygnet Grand Snyper Pod
Bissanzeiger: 3x Carp Sounder Neon Grün 
Swinger: 3x Fox Euro Swinger (Rot)
Brolly : Trakker Specimen Brolly

Tl


----------



## carphunterx (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

4x Spro Strtegy Carp
2x Spro Royalty Carp 
2xShimano US Baitrunner 4500B
2x Daiwa Emcast evo Carp
Schnur Carbon X 40er 
Gamakatsu G-line Braun


----------



## hansteiner (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ruten     3x greys prodigy sx
rollen     3x daiwa emblem x 4500
bissanz. 3x fox rx plus funkempfänger                                               swinger  3x fox euro swinger
rodpod   1x fox horizon
schnur   daiwa infinity duo carp

ich werde mir aber demnächst einen neuen rodpod hohlen. da der mittlere swinger bei einem fallbiss immer auf die mittelstange fällt.

petri heil


----------



## Alpinestars (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Sind ja ein paar Beiträge zusammen gekommen!


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hi,
nach den Einbruchserien der letzten Zeit würde ich hier nicht unbedingt  mein hochpreisiges Angelgerät  einstellen.
Ich habe nur Billigkram :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach den Einbruchserien der letzten Zeit würde ich hier nicht unbedingt  mein hochpreisiges Angelgerät  einstellen.
> Ich habe nur Billigkram :q
> Gruß Udo



Stimmt hast recht, ich auch, ich Fische mit Lidelruten


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Meine sind selbstgeschnitzt aus Haselnusszweigen . . . 


#h#h#h


----------



## daci7 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

David ist ... nurnoch mit der Handleine unterwegs!


----------



## Aalfredo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Wow, wie das hier vollgetextet wird! Da zieh ich mir doch lieber eure Fänge rein .... !?!


----------



## Aalfredo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Ich will eure Eumphorie über englische Pods ja nur ungern bremsen, aber hat schon mal jemand über Amiaud nachgedacht?
> Wer ein Pod für's Leben sucht ist da auf jeden Fall gut bedient!
> 
> Ich glaube über mein Edelstahl Mini Carpo könnte sogar ein Panzer drüberfahren und das Teil würde immernoch funktionieren. Als wirklich Wahnsinn das Teil. Kein Stück Plastik dran welches brechen könnte. Zu 99% (habe ne Zierde-Gummiabschlusskappe dran gefunden) Edelstahl!
> ...




Das stimmt definintiv .... hab den schon gefühlte 20 Jahre!"


----------



## Alpinestars (23. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

da sind ja mal in paar Geräte zusammengekommen.


----------



## zrako (23. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

*Ruten:*
 3 x Chub Outcast 12ft 3lb
*
Rollen:*
 2 x Superbaitrunner 8000XTE A
2 x Big Baitrunner LC
*
RodPod:*
 Fox Ranger Pod
*
Bissanzeiger:*
Carp Sounder ROC XRS 4+1 Set
Fox Euro Swinger
Anaconda Night Glow
*
Abhakmatten:*
 Fox Elite Unhooking Mat
Anaconda Heavy Weight
*
Schlafsack:*
 Nash Frostbite All Season
Anaconda Night Warrior II 4 Seasons
Anaconda Sleeping Cover
*
Bivys:*
 Starbaits Challenger
Trakker Pioneer Ultralite Speciem + Überwurf
Spro Strategy Specialist Dome
*
Luggage:*
 Starbaits Rod Holdall 12 ft
Starbaits Bivy Carry Bag XL
Chub Snooper Carryall Large + Extra Large
*
Schnur/Leadcore:*
 Anaconda Extreme Line 0,32mm und 0,35mm
Sufix Magic Touch 0,35mm  9,4kg
Anaconda Jungle Leadcore 35lbs
*
Bed/Chair:*
 Kogha Featherlight
Fox Supa Recliner MK 2
Anaconda Tent Bedchair

*Boote:*
Plastimo Anexe PRS210
_Bush Kaiman_ 265
Carponizer Futterboot

*Echolot:*
Lowrance X 125
Smartcast RF20
Smartcast RF15(Futterboot)

*Sonstiges:*
 Blue Flame 4 KW Gasheizung 
Fox Power Guard Method Catapult 
Fox Session Table 
Pelzer Bivy Table 
Pelzer Groundbaiter 
Korda Rig Safe Box
Korda Eazi Stick


nicht unbedingt high- end, aber  irgendwann ist auch mal schluss mit dem tacklewahn
wer was klauen will kann aufn kaffee vorbei kommen^^
die teuren sachen hab ich in der wohnung


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

hübscher schw...vergleich.
wer hat den größten????
wofüf braucht man bitte alles 3 mal? 3 schlafsäcke, 3 echo´s , 3 mal verschiedene bissanzeiger usw......
ich bin auch ein karpfenfreak, gehe tagelang ans wasser, aber ich brauche nicht alles 3 fach, und futterboote und echo´s finde ich persönlich eh völlig überflüssig, klar macht es das angeln 1000 mal leicher und einfacher, aber richtiges angeln ist das in meinen augen nicht mehr.


----------



## colognecarp (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> aber richtiges angeln ist das in meinen augen nicht mehr.



Hi

Warum verurteilen, jeder fischt so wie er es gene möchte und es für sich am besten findet. Ob das eine oder das andere jetzt nichts mehr mit richtigen fischen zu tun hat, das liegt ja wohl im Auge des betrachters 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

es soll ja bitte auch jeder so angeln wie er möchte, ob mit futterboot und echo, oder eben nicht.
darum habe ich ja auch gesagt IN MEINEN AUGEN , und nicht das ich es verurteile.
ich habe ja auch ganz klar die vorteile angesprochen.
ob das aber wirklich noch angeln ist eben in meinen augen fraglich.
aber eben jeder so wie er will.


----------



## Feuchty (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Mahlzeit, 

Also ich finde den Thread sehr interessant, werde heute auch mal eine kleine liste zusammenstellen. Finde so einen Thread auch recht aufschlussreich für viele andere Carp freaks die sich jetzt wieder neu einrüsten wollen. Naja ein schwanzvergleich ist es finde ich nicht, aber das wird den Karpfenangeln ja grundsätzlich vorgeworfen, der Proll am see oder wie hat mich da mal jemand betitelt, nur sollte da auch wirklich jeder mal auf sich selbst gucken. Wenn ich einen Vernünftige Fisch landen will, und da kannst du beim Karpfenangeln von ausgehen versucht man es ja auch soweit das es die geringste wahrscheinlichkeit besteht das der fisch abreist,und da bin ich gerne bereit tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen um diesen tollen Fisch ohne grössere schwierigkeiten zu laden !
Aber jungs einige haben vergessen die kamera anzugeben die sie immer dabei haben :vik:


----------



## Carras (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ...ob das aber wirklich noch angeln ist eben in meinen augen fraglich.
> aber eben jeder so wie er will.


 
Kommt immer auf die Betrachtungsweiße an.

Angeln bedeutet nicht mehr und nicht weniger als mit Schnur, Haken, Köder, Rolle und Rute zu fischen.

Alles andere sind irgendwelche zusätzlichen Hilfsmittel. Und wer da was, in welchem Umfang nutzt, ist was anderes.

Selbst Banksticks, Elektr. Bissanzeiger (egal welches Modell), Swinger oder Hanger, Rod Pod, Karpfenstuhl, Schirmzelt usw. sind nichts anderes als Hilfsmittel.

Ob ich nun ne 2,50 m Glasfiber Telerute, an 0815 Stationärrolle, 30er Mono, 30 Gr. Birnenblei, bestückt mit Paniermehlteig verwende und ein Ü Ei zur Bisserkennung in die Schnur hänge 

oder

ob ich eine 12 ft 3 lbs. Karpfenrute, Freilaufrollen mit 35er Mono, 90 Gr Festbleimotage und Boilie am Haar nehme. Dazu nen Delkim oder Fox Bissanzeiger nutze............

Mit beiden Ausrüstungsvarianten tun ich eines: -> nämlich Angeln.

Zum anderen dienen solche Threads oftmals auch als Hilfe für andere. So kann ich sehen, wer benutzt was, und wenn ich Fragen dazu habe, kann ich denjenigen auch gleich anschreiben um mehr darüber zu erfahren.

Wer solche Threads natürlich dazu her nimmt um sein Ego aufzupolieren, nach dem Motto: "schaut mal her, was ich für geiles und teures Tackle habe",...der hats nicht ganz verstanden. Klaro


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Schwimmbrot

Rute: 1x YAD Stonehill Special-Carp, 3,60m, 3lb 
Rolle: 1x Baitrunner AERO 8000RE


Boilie

Rute: 2x Fox Legend 12 ft, 3lb 
Rolle: 2x Daiwa RegalPlus 5000BRI

Schnur: Cormoran-Corastrong

Blei: Fox Inliner

Haken: Fox/Anaconda gr.4-8


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

moin carras

ich verteufel ja auch keine futterboote und echo´s.
für den einen sind auch schon e-bissanzeiger oder wurfrohr sachen die man nicht braucht.
ich finde dieses ganze gerede über, " guck mal was ich für geiles tackel habe" einfach nur peinlich ( ja, klar, ich muß es ja nicht lesen und auch nichts dazu schreiben).
warum muß man immer vergleiche ziehen, was toller oder schlechter ist?
viel wichtiger als, freilaufrollen, bissanzeiger, megakescher, futterrohr oder so was , ist doch das man was vom angeln versteht.
wie oft sehe ich am wasser angler, die teuersten geräte, das beste zelt, die teuerste liege und die mega-super-hyper-klasse-boilies von was-weiss-ich-wem.
dann loten sie mit hilfe ihres echos und des futterbootes eine stelle aus, brigen unmengen von futter zu wasser und erklären schon einmal im vorlauf wie sie ihren erfolg bis auf´s kleinste planen.
wie sie die karpfen" zwingen" ihre boilies zu futtern und warum es wichtig ist bissanzeiger mit 1:1 übertragung zu besitzen.
3 tage später fluchen diese spezies über die unfangbaren moosrücken und das dieser see ja auch schwer zu beangeln ist, das die jahreszeit die falsche ist und das der wetterwechsel auch nicht ideal ist und das sie darum keinen biss bekommen haben.
komischerweise fange ich trotz dieser umstände eigentlich fast immer.
ich lote mit ner lotrute aus, füttere sparsam an , beobachte dafür die natur und das gewässer bessere als andere.
meine bissanzeiger haben zwar auch ne 1:1 übertragung, aber das ist mehr zufall, da meine bissanzeiger no name bissis aus holland sind die trotzdem was taugen obwohl sie keine 400€ gekostet haben.
ich mag diesen hype nicht, guck mal was ich mir leisten kann, meine rute hat xyz € gekostet und meine rollen auch...bla bla bla.....
du kannst noch so tolle sachen haben, wenn du zu blöde zum angeln bis, nützt dir auch das tollste tackel nichts.
nicht falsch verstehen, ich gönne jedem sein tackel, egal wie teuer oder billig es ist, aber muß immer dieses angeben sein?
der eine angelt mit diesen, der andere eben mit den ruten oder rollen.
der eine mag dieses, der andere das, der eine findet das blöde , der andere eben das.
für wen ist es wichtig, welches tackel man benutzt????
wenn das kein schwa..vergleich ist, was dann?

nochmal, ich gönne jedem sein zeug und jeder soll so angeln wie er gerne möchte, aber warum zur hölle muß man immer alles vergleichen?????


----------



## colognecarp (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich komme grade vom See wo ein paar freunde von mir Geburtstag feiern "Polen"... da stehen Pods mit den neuen Fox piepern bis hin zu B.ritchys !! Zu deinem Post fällt mir grade nur blub,bla,blubsi ein. SCHEIß DRAUF WER MIT WAS FISCHT #c#c#c


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich komme grade vom See wo ein paar freunde von mir Geburtstag feiern "Polen"... da stehen Pods mit den neuen Fox piepern bis hin zu B.ritchys !! Zu deinem Post fällt mir grade nur blub,bla,blubsi ein. SCHEIß DRAUF WER MIT WAS FISCHT #c#c#c


sag mal keule, kannst du lesen?????
das bezweifel ich fast, weil ich ja schreibe , JEDER SOLL SO FISCHEN WIE ER WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich habe auch nur meine meinung gesagt, das zuviel technik dem angeln schadet, du sollst5 und mußt ja auch nicht meiner meinung sein, aber dein blödes gerede geht mit jetzt echt auf den geist, .... lies meinen post und dann wirst du merken das ich sage, jeder so wie er will..........


----------



## colognecarp (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> sag mal keule, kannst du lesen?????
> das bezweifel ich fast, weil ich ja schreibe , JEDER SOLL SO FISCHEN WIE ER WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dann frage ich mich warum du deinen gedanken hier rein postest, hat doch nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun


----------



## teilzeitgott (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ich habe nur ganz normal gefragt warum man sein zeug vergleichen muß und was man davon hat, ausser das man vielleicht sein ego befriedigt.
kann natürlich auch sein das man geltungssüchtig ist und das man darum zeigen muß was man hat.
statussymbole eben.........
ich finde es eben schade das es heutzutage mehr um das angelzeug geht, als um das angeln selber.
aber nichts für ungut, ich werde hier nichts weiter reinschreiben.


----------



## colognecarp (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Naja, ich muss dir aber recht geben, das ist schon ein Prollo Tread, aber wer eben sein zeug hier rein Posten möchte soll es halt machen. Ne Meinung hier zu ist halt irgendwie nicht nötig, brauchen uns deshalb nicht zu stressen, bin ja zum Teil deiner Meinung auch wenn ich doch eher etwas Moderner fische


----------



## Siggy82 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> moin carras
> 
> 3 tage später fluchen diese spezies über die unfangbaren moosrücken und das dieser see ja auch schwer zu beangeln ist, das die jahreszeit die falsche ist und das der wetterwechsel auch nicht ideal ist und das sie darum keinen biss bekommen haben.
> komischerweise fange ich trotz dieser umstände eigentlich fast immer.
> ...



Es gibt immer Leute, die nichts fangen und eingebildet sind, das hat nichts mit dem Tackle zu tun
Auch Angler mit hochwertigerem Tackle können Fische fangen, stell das doch bitte nicht so dar, dass du der Robin Hood des Angeln bist, und die 'reichen' Prolls eh nix können...

On Topic:

2x Chub Outcast Stalker 2,25lb
2x Shimano Baitrunner DL FA 4000 mit Korda Subline 12lb
Fox Horizon Pod
2x Jenzi Bissis
Chub Compact Mat
Fox Horizon Landing Net

ausbaufähig


----------



## Schleie! (25. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

finde es sehr interessant zu lesen und zu sehen, was die anderen so fischen. oftmals sieht man etwas, wonach man schon ewig sucht, oder entdeckt was neues, womit mans eine eigenen möglichkeiten ausdehnen kann.

was ist denn daran verkehrt? jeder von uns hat das eine ziel - fische fangen.


----------



## Angler-Flo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ruten: 2x DAM E-Motion Carp 3,60; 2,5 lbs
Rollen: Spro LCS 440 SE 
Schnur: Anaconda Extreme bzw. Peacemaker (0,30er)
Stuhl: Anaconda Solid Carp Chair 
Kescher: Anaconda Carp-Catcher
BAT Rot Pod


----------



## atsm123 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ruten: 
*Sänger Anaconda Power Carp*

Rolle: Fox Stratos FS 10000E

Rod Pod : MAD SLR

Bissanzeiger: b.richi ampel set 

Schnur: Spiderwire (0,20)


----------



## Tino (25. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Genug Gerödel das ich angeln kann.


----------



## pfefferladen (25. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

2x Greys Prodigy 

2x Sonderanfertigungen 

4x Shimano Super Baitrunner 8000 XTEA 

Alpha Line Hyper Carp 0,40mm

Piepser von Behr 10,00€ Teile


----------



## Knigge007 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich finds auch interessant was die anderen so für Tackle haben, aber das ich von allem was ich habe alles 3x da hab wird bei mir nie der Fall sein, wenn ich was neues meist ja besseres kaufe und mir das zusagt kommt das alte Produkt WEG !


*********

*Ruten:*

2x Chub Outkast 12ft 2,75lbs und 3lbs, übern Winter wird zum testen ne Prodigy SX gekauft, wenn se gefällt kommen nächstes Jahr beide Outkasts weg und ich hol noch ne 2. Prodigy.
*
Rollen:*

Baitrunner GTE-C 8000

Super Baitrunner XTEA 8000, bis zur nächsten Saison kommt die GTE-C weg und werde mir dafür eine Ultegra XTB 5500 kaufen.

*Grund:* die Bremse bei der GTE-C lässt sich für meinen Geschmack nicht fein genug einstellen, ansonsten ists ne super Rolle !


*Schnüre:*

Shimano Technium Tribal 0,30 +

Quantum Quattron Salsa in 0,35


*Pod:*

Ultimat Adjusta Pod 


*Futteral:*

Anaconda Travel Rod System für 2 teilige 12ft Ruten
*

Bissanzeiger, Swinger:*

Askon XTreme Kit

Fox MKII Presentation Set Ampel


*Stuhl:*

DAM Luxus Karpfenstuhl

*
Schirm, Zelt, Brolly und Co:*

Sensas Schirm mit Überwurf, nich so der Renner ich rate jedem davon ab sich einen Schirm mit Überwurf zu kaufen, vorallem diejenigen die oft am Wasser sind !!!

The Rainroof Shelter


*Boxen und so:*

Chub Smart Box komplett Set, wie ich finde eine sehr geile Kiste vorallem die Zubehörsboxen sind richtig nice um Haken, Rig Zubehör und das ganze Zeugs zu verstauen.

Korda Rig Board

*
Kescher, Abhakmatte, Waage:*

Trakker Specimen 42" Karpfenkescher + Prologic Quick Release Connectors in L

Chub Euro X-tra Protection Cradle Abhakmatte (1,24m)

B.Richi "The Checker 25" Waage (-25kg in 100g Schritten).

DAM Waage digital bis 25kg, war ein Fehlkauf kommt ein bisschen Wasser dran kannst se in die Tonne schmeissen, drum rate ich jedem sich Waagen mit Zeiger zu kaufen, mag sein die digitalen Waagen für 60€ und mehr sind da besser aber für das Geld kriegt man 2 vergoldete Waagen mit Zeiger, deren Batterien niemals leer gehen. 
*
Wurfrohr:*

Gardner Scorpion Throwing Stick in 22mm
*

Kleinteile:*

Fox Diamand Hook Sharpener,

Fox Ex Long Suite Cutter, ist ein großer langer Seitenschneider eigentlich fürs Raubfisch angeln gedacht um mal Drillinge und so abzuknipsen, das Werkzeug ist halt immer dabei, *weil man nie weiß was passiert !
*
Fox Exocet Marker Float Kit,

Korda Krusha Klein,

2x Korda Pulla.

Vorfachmaterial hab ich das Super Nova von Kryston, Sufix Super Skin, Climax Hunters Braid und das Korda IQ.

Denk ich habe soweit alles, bis auf die Rig Komponenten welche den Rahmen sprengen würden.


Gruß


----------



## Alpinestars (23. März 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ist der Proll-Thread eingeschlafen


----------



## Bagalut320 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

ka wenn ich heute meine sachen fit fürs jahr gemacht habe poste ich auch mal


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Der Trööt hier ist ja auch aus dem Jahr 2010...

Den für 2011 findent ihr http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210779Hier


----------



## Alpinestars (24. März 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Der Trööt hier ist ja auch aus dem Jahr 2010...
> 
> Den für 2011 findent ihr Hier


Wieso jetzt wieder nen neuen nehmen wenn es schon einen mit vielen einträgen gibt?
Das ist ein Thread und kein Jahreswagen.


----------



## Carras (24. März 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Jo,

aber der Thread hier ist meiner Meinung nach zu sehr "zu gemüllt".

Da ist der 2011er Thread schon besser.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Und es wurde ausreichend darüber diskutiert ob ein neuer Thread aufgemacht werden soll oder dieser hier weitergeführt wird.

Das Ergebnis dieser Diskusion ist ja klar ersichtlich.


----------



## snorreausflake (24. März 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt wieder nen neuen nehmen wenn es schon einen mit vielen einträgen gibt?
> Das ist ein Thread und kein Jahreswagen.


Weil er sehr schnell einschläft und man ja jedes Jahr auf´s neue schreiben muß was man(n) denn so sein eigen nennen darf

@ carras: das wird mit dem neuen bestimmt auch pasieren, außerdem ist´s meiner Meinung nach wirklich nur ein "Proll-Threat" und informativen Wert#c


----------



## Papkebaits (26. April 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

3x Chub Snooper 12", 3lbs
3x Daiwa Emblem 12", 31/2lbs
3x Daiwa Infinity Df 12",3,75lbs
3x Daiwa Basia Carp QD
1x Greys Prodigy Kescher
1x Amiaud Mini Carpo mit gebogenen Buzzer Bars
1x Fox Quattro Pod2
3x Fox Mx Bißanzeiger
1x Solar Edelstahl Hänger Set
1x Pelzer Umbreller Shelter
1x Nash Viper Titan Zelt
1x Starbaits Guardian Bivviy mit Winterskin
1x 3,60m Schlauchboot
1x Boiliemaschine 20mm,
Taschen von Chub und Aqua ne Liege von Anaconda und noch vieles mehr.


----------



## billi fischmaul (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackel*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meine komplette Karpfenausrüstung  sieht noch so aus , also nicht anders als meine Spinnausrüstung auch :q
> Aber egal , so kann man auch Fische fangen und in den letzten Wochen habe ich mit der Ausrüstung nicht schlecht gefangen
> Gruß Udo
> ...


----------



## Schneidi (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

@papkebaits: Das ist doch echt übertrieben. für was braucht man 9 karpfenruten?
naja egal
ich habe die fox warrior s, die daiwa windcast z, nen prologic classic carp kescher, en pelzer phaser rod pod, die korda adrenaline


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Denke Bilder sagen mehr wie worte


----------



## Döbeldepp (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Ich find die gelbe Schaufel auf dem 2ten Bild klasse. #6


----------



## sauerseb (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

is das die Pelzer Cabin?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*






Das wichtigste hätte ich vergessen, mein Solar ladegerät .

Mit dem lade ich Handy,Psp,Cam also die wichtigsten Dinge


Die schaufel ist ne Mad


----------



## sauerseb (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



sauerseb schrieb:


> is das die Pelzer Cabin?




ich meinte das Zelt...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Achso Jrc Defender 2Mann


----------



## 0815 Fischer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

naja ich geb auch mal meine bescheidenen senf dazu : 

Chub Outkast 12 ft. 3 lbs -----> Penn Slammer 560 LL 
Ultimate Culture 12 ft. 2,75 lbs -----> Shimano Baitrunner 6500B
Dam Mad Medusa 13 ft. 3,5 lbs -----> Dam Mad Fsx, ( top Rolle, die leider kaum einer kennt, die ich aber nur wärmstens empfehlen kann. Sie ist auch ein schöner Kompromiss zwischen einer Freilauf- und einer Frontbremsrolle, geliefert werden zwei Aluspulen, die eine mit einem integrierten Freilaufsystem, die andere als normale Frontbremse. #h)  

Als Pod verwende ich ein Dam Mad Touchdown mit 4 Auflagen,  
( 4. Auflage wird momentan als Kescherhalter misshandelt ). 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Sachen und preislich sind sie auch auf messen billig zu schießen ( zB. die Chub habe ich 2010 auf einer Messe für 50 euro Neu und OVP!! bekommen, leider hatte er nur eine da |wavey:


----------



## carpomizer1111 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Servus,
hier mal ein wenig von mir:
Ruten: 2 mal Anaconda Sensibel Touch 3 in 13 Ft. und 3,5 lbs.
Rollen: 2 mal Spro Incognito LCS 865
Schnur: Beidesmal 0,35mm Monofile Quantum Quattro Salsa,auf der Ersatzspule in 0,40mm.
Rodpod:  Anaconda Ovation Pod
Zelt: Anaconda The Fortress
Bissanzeiger: FOX
Karpfenliege: 6-Bein von Ultimate(seit 12 Jahren)
Stuhl: Anaconda Carpchair mit Kissen
Boot: Seylor HF 250
Gruss Micha


----------



## carphunter61 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*

Hallo,
Meine Ausrüstung:
                          3xRod Hutchinson IMX (altes Model)
                          3xShimano 6500 (altes Model)
                          3xFox-SX Bissanzeiger (altes Model)
                          1Zelt Rod Hutchinson   (altes Model)
                          3Karpfensäcke 150x150(nähen lassen)


Alt aber bewährt!!!
Man muß kein Neuheitswahn betreiben,um Karpfen zufangen.

mfg:Carphunter61#h


----------



## Knispel (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Euer Karpfentackle*



carphunter61 schrieb:


> Alt aber bewährt!!!
> Man muß kein Neuheitswahn betreiben,um Karpfen zufangen.
> 
> mfg:Carphunter61#h


 
Mein Reden.

Greys Prodigy 2,75 lbs 1. Generation
US Baitrunner 6000 1. Generation
Carpsounder Super 1. Generation


----------

